# Started training classes



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

We went to our first training class (without Eddie!) - a two hour theory session about clicker training and behaviours in dogs in general.

It was very interesting, especially the theory about why dogs react the way they do and the signals they give off to us and other dogs in different situations.

Next week we take the dogs and the trainer reassured us all that it will probably be complete chaos 

We were given our homework and Eddie is doing really well  but I have a feeling all will go to pot next Saturday when the dogs meet


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

My Cocker was awful at training classes as a puppy! She was far too busy socialising to walk around in a circle. I gave up after the basic training and did it myself! I think I'll do it again with pup though, if for nothing else to let her meet other pups


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry, meant to say, hope it goes well with Eddie


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We took Beau to puppy socialisation for four weeks which was really good as the trainer answered questions, showed us some basic training techniques and then let the puppies play! The first day Beau ran and hid and a man kept calling her Little Beau Peep but the next time she was running around with all the others. Obedience classes are a different matter as Beau still seems to think she is in the socialisation class and wants to play!!! Luckily for me my daughter is much better at the training lark so I just do what she tells me when we get home though Beau still does far more for her than me


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

We have recently attended puppy socialisation classes at our vets. Can only describe it as TOTAL CHAOS! There are around eight dogs (hard to count!) some large and overly confident and some small and trembly in the corner.... Our cockapoo has decided not to join in with all the pushing and shoving. The first week of the class he was lucky enough to happen upon a packet of cheesy treats and is now convinced every chair holds a similar supply! Have to say though he has very easily picked up sit, lie down and stay. His main issue is picking up stones, this has been solved by shaking a bottle with stones in as suggested at the puppy party! His latest trick is taking toilet tissue for a walk around the house. Last night he looked like the Andrex Puppy


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Sue, Deefer looks adorable! I was brought up in Billericay


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Ali - small world (I grew up in Shenfield!). Deefer is sweet. He does not look pleased in his little photo, but loves the bath. If he could climb in he would! His first tooth fell out today (bless....). Needs a bath often as he loves the woods at the back of our house and is particularly partial to muddy puddles.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I was born in Shenfield! It is indeed a small world, I had a lady in my cafe at the weekend who lives up here now, she was born about 100 yards from me and knew my sister's best friend very well.
Where in Billericay are you - I used to live off Tye Common Road, spent hours in the woods with my dog as a child ....
I have a Cocker spaniel who loves water (but not baths) hoping my pup loves it too as we are by the sea.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Sarah
I think you and Eddie are going to the same training classes as we are booked into - only we start on 18th with a 2 hour theory followed by 5 one hour training sessions!
Are the lessons based at Hougham? 
What a coincidence if they are and a shame we could not get into the same class!
Good luck and keep us informed how Eddie behaves and improves!
Nadine


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

A theory session sounds like a good idea as when we first had our JRT as a pup we went to puppy classes and it was straight in with the dogs, it was worthwhile in the end but madness at first and a lot of the first session could have been done without the dogs.

One thing they also did once a week as an extra that was great was puppy romp! It was held in a paddock, a whole bunch of puppies were let loose together under the careful watch of two or three very calm border collies. Lots of play and minor altercations were fine; if a pup got out of hand with another, over went a collie and stopped it straight away, usually with just a look. Was quite amazing to watch.

Our little JRT was easily the smallest in the group and every time she came out from her 45 min romp covered in mud and puppy spit but as happy and contented as a puppy could be, and slept for the rest of the day!


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Ali - we live just off the Norsey Road - so back entrance to the woods within two minutes walk. Saves the car from mud as we just walk home - whilst calling the kids to shout "GET THE BATH READY!". |They said at the classes we went to last week that you should not bath your dog too often, I must have laughed, the nurse running the class did then justify by saying "unless they are totally filty!" (Looking at the two cockapoos in the room.!)


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I know the woods well, many happy memories of Sunday morning walks with dad and "Sherry" our cavalier when I was a child.


----------

